# Finally got my cage! It's TREMENJUS! :O



## SmangoandFern (Dec 1, 2010)

I paid only 50 dollars for this off of craigslist! It was verrrryyy dirty, and needed a lot of elbow grease, but after the cleanup, It's pretty dang spiffy! The cage calc. says it can hold up to 8 rats! More than enough room for my future pair of boys! : 
I don't have any cage decor' in it yet, but I can't wait! ;D


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice! That cage is fantastic for 2 boys.


----------



## SmangoandFern (Dec 1, 2010)

Thanks! (= They will be such spoiled little fuzzbutts! <3 ;D


----------



## SmangoandFern (Dec 1, 2010)

I added a few more levels! (= I felt like there was too much wasted space near the top!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

if the doors allow, you could even arrange it so there are 3 shelves at the same height, but use one of the ones with the food dish hole in it, so they have an entire second level with an entrance hole (if they can fit through it)  that would give them a bit more floor space, and more room for houses, boxes, and such


----------



## SmangoandFern (Dec 1, 2010)

That's a fantastic Idea! ;D Thanks! I'm going to try it!


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

For 50 bucks that's an amazing deal! What luckily little boys! They're going to love it.


----------



## SmangoandFern (Dec 1, 2010)

I know, right?! I was expecting this cage to only be half the size! I was so surprised when my dad brought it home! Now all I need is more de'cor, and some little ratties to fill it! <3


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

If you want lots of hammocks Goosemoose has MANY members that make amazing custom hammocks. 
Are you gonna make your own? You should fill that monster up, lots of flats and cubes and some bird toys, a big wodent wheel and an igloo!
Lol I get so excited with cage decorating.


----------



## Sidders (Dec 6, 2010)

Jaguar said:


> if the doors allow, you could even arrange it so there are 3 shelves at the same height, but use one of the ones with the food dish hole in it, so they have an entire second level with an entrance hole (if they can fit through it)  that would give them a bit more floor space, and more room for houses, boxes, and such


That's how I have mine setup, and I only have the My First Home for Exotics cage. This way it gives them two "complete" levels and ample play room. I zip tied a ramp to the side of the cage for them to use under the hole. ;D


----------



## chi-moo (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow, what an awesome deal!


----------

